# ماهو الدليل أن المسيح هو ابن الله



## اسامة مسلم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهو دليل ان المسيح ابن الله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

*المسيح نفسه *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




> ماهو دليل ان المسيح ابن الله؟


اقرأ من اول سفر التكوين .. وحتى سفر الرؤيا .
بس بالراحة خالص وبفهم ..
وساعتها هتفهم


----------



## اسامة مسلم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> اقرأ من اول سفر التكوين .. وحتى سفر الرؤيا .
> بس بالراحة خالص وبفهم ..
> وساعتها هتفهم


الرجاء تكتب لو سمحت


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



> الرجاء تكتب لو سمحت


حبيب قلبى ..
حضرتك دخلت فلبى جامد ..

أ / اسامة .
بغض النظر عن نتيجة الحوار .. اتمنى ان تبقى معانا على طول فى المنتدى . وتتعلم مننا ونتعلم منك .

بص حبيبى .
سفر التكوين .. هو مكتوب بواسطة موسى النبى .. ( تعرفه ؟ )
سفر الرؤيا .. هو اخر سفر موجود فى الكتاب المقدس .. 

انا بقصد انك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك وتحاول تفهم واحنا معاك هنساعدك لو مفهمتش  .

دا موقع الكتاب المقدس
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

ربنا معاك


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

قبل ما تعرف الدليل لازم تعرف ان المسيح مش ابن الله حرفيا و لكن مجازيا
بمعنى اننا نعترف ان الله لم يلد او يقيم علاقة مع اى مخلوق حتى يلد المسيح بل ان المسيح هو صورة الله فى الجسد
و ليس مولود من الله بالمعنى الحرفى
مثلا كما نقول ابن مصر او ابن النيل فمصر لم تولد و لم تلد و النيل لم يولد ولم يلد و لكن هذه الكلمة مجازية اى بمعنى ان ابن مصر هو مصرى
ارجو ان تكون فهمت ما سبق حتى تفهم ما سوف يأتى بعد ذلك


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

*شوف يا حبيبى الدليل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
هو المسيح نفسه
السؤال هل المسيح اعلن عن نفسه بانه ابن الله؟؟؟
ايوة فى عشرات الايات
طيب وماالدليل على انه ادعاء حق وليس كذب
صدق الادعاء هو اثبات المسيح نفسه لاعلانه انه ابن الله هو قال لليهود لما سالوه نفس السؤال ورد وقال
**فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟*
*37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».*
*
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

وعلى فكرة المسيح نفسه قال انه ابن الله فمثلا 
فى متى27: 43 


> قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن ان اراده.لانه قال انا ابن الله.


و بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء
لوقا 1: 35


> فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.


و ابضا المسيح قال 
فى يوحنا 5: 25



> الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

حتى الشياطين و الارواح النجسة اعترفت انه ابن الله بعدما رأت قوته و انهارت تحت اقدامه و هناك ايات كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس تدل على ذلك


----------



## اسامة مسلم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



شمس الحق قال:


> *شوف يا حبيبى الدليل على ان المسيح هو ابن الله
> هو المسيح نفسه
> السؤال هل المسيح اعلن عن نفسه بانه ابن الله؟؟؟
> ايوة فى عشرات الايات
> ...



طيب انتم تعتبرو ان المسيح ابن الله يعني الله خلقه مثل آدم وجعله ابنه مثل ابن واب ام مجرد معجزة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



> طيب انتم تعتبرو ان المسيح ابن الله يعني الله خلقه مثل آدم وجعله ابنه مثل ابن واب ام مجرد معجزة؟


*المسيح ابن الله بالحقيقة من قبل تاسيس العالم
هو الذى به كان العالم وبغيره لم يكن وجود للعالم
فيه كانت الحياة وهو الحياة 
لانه هو الكلمة المولود من ذات الله بالطبيعة والجوهر ولادة ازلية سرمدية 
ابن الله يساوى كلمة الله 
المولود من ذات الله قبل كل الدهور*


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب انتم تعتبرو ان المسيح ابن الله يعني الله خلقه مثل آدم وجعله ابنه مثل ابن واب ام مجرد معجزة؟


 أقرأ الرد رقم 6


----------



## اسامة مسلم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



شمس الحق قال:


> *المسيح ابن الله بالحقيقة من قبل تاسيس العالم
> هو الذى به كان العالم وبغيره لم يكن وجود للعالم
> فيه كانت الحياة وهو الحياة
> لانه هو الكلمة المولود من ذات الله بالطبيعة والجوهر ولادة ازلية سرمدية
> ...



:t16:

طيب وكيف امي كانت مسيحية من روسيا وقالت ان بلغتهم مافي شئ كان اسمه ابن الله ولو قلت ايش قالت بالروسي ما بتفهم لكن تم الترجمة غلط كان اسمه معجزة الله


----------



## Rosetta (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

*يا ريت تقرأ إنجيل يوحنا فهنا  تكمن الإجابة 
إنجيل يوحنا ​*


----------



## أَمَة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع
الى حوارات شخصية جانبية.

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع 
لأنها لم ترط على السائل​


----------



## أَمَة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب انتم تعتبرو ان المسيح ابن الله يعني الله خلقه مثل آدم وجعله ابنه مثل ابن واب ام مجرد معجزة؟


 
كلامك الذي قلته " يعني الله خلقه مثل آدم " يعني انك تتكلم من خلفية لا تفهم شيئا عن المسيحية.....

كلا والف كلا هذا لا يعني ان الله خلقه مثل آدم.... 

المسيح هو الله وهو غير مخلوق. من محبته التى تفوق كل عقل، شاء أن يتجسد ليخلص جنس البشر من قبضة الموت، فأخذ جسدا من مريم العذراء بدون زرع بشري. فولد منها طفلا جديدا ولكنه غير مخلوق فهو أزلي لا بداية له ولا نهاية.

بتجسده صار يدعى* إبن الإنسان*. أما "*إبن الله*" فهو سرمدي وأزلي. وقد قال المسيح لليهود:
[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: *«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: *قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». *[/Q-BIBLE]

إبن الله = كلمة الله الذي به خلق كل شيء وبدونه لم يخلق شيء.
الله قال "*كُنْ*" وكل شيء كون. وكلمة الله غير مخلوقة.

لقد قال عنه الكتاب المقدس في يوحنا الأصحاح 1 

[Q-BIBLE]
1* فِي الْبَدْءِ* *كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ* *وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ* *وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*. 
2 *هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ*. 
3* كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ* *وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ*. 
4* فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ* 
5 *وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.* 
6 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 
7 هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 
8 لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 
9* كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ*. 
10 *كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ* *وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.* 
11 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 
12* وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. *
13* اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. *
14* وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً* *وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا* *وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً* *كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. *
15 يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي *لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي*». 
16* وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ*. 
17 *لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ* *أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا*. 
18* اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ.* *اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

 الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يصل الى الله ويعرفه، لذلك تجسد كلمة الله=ابن الله  فأشرق نوره عليها وأخبرنا عن الله الحقيقي، وعاش بدون خطية ولذلك قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث وغلب الموت بموته لكي يخلصنا من قبضة الموت. فأصبح الموت للمؤم بالمسيح جسر عبور من هذه الحياة الى الحياة الأبدية السعيدة في ملكوته.

إبحث عن الحقيقة بنفسك يأ ابني لو كان يهمك مصيرك بعد هذه الحياة.

ليس خلاص للإنسان بدون المسيح. اترك كذبة ابليس عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونفي الوهوية المسيح التي أراد بها أن يضل الناس ليكونوا معه في نار جهنم.

ليس عليك سوى أن تصلي من كل قلبك الى الرب الإله وتسأله ان يريك الحق حقا. اؤكد لك أنك لو فعلت بقلب خاشع ومتواضع ومتكل على الله لن تخيب وستعرف الحقيقة، والحقيقة ستحررك من كل ظلمات ابليس.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



اسامة مسلم قال:


> ماهو دليل ان المسيح ابن الله؟



*أخى أسامة
نتفق أولا على عدة نقاط
مثل
ما هى الأعمال التى يعملها الله وليست فى قدرة الإنسان أن يعملها ؟؟؟؟
+الخلق
7وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً. 
السيد المسيح خلق عينان للمولود أعمى
وفى معجزة الخمس خبزات وسمكتين باركهم  فكثر السمك والخبز وأشيع الجموغ وكانوا خمسة ألاف رجل غير النسوة والأطفال وتبقى إثنتى عشر قفة
+غفران الخطايا
قال السيد المسيح للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك
فتعجب الموجودين وقالوا من له سلطان مغفرة الخطايا غير الله
ثم قال له بعد ذلك قم وأحمل سريرك وأمشى
+إقامة الموتى
فقد أقام إبن أرملة نايين
ولعازر وطبيسا
إخراج الشياطين
السيد المسيح أخرج شياطين
 +شفاء المرضى
السيد المسيح شفى مرضى ومفلوجين وعمى وبرص
كل هذه معجزات عملها السيد المسيح لا يستطيع بشر أن يفعل مثلها
ولادته المعجزية
فالروح القدس أى روح الله حل على العذراء مريم أى بدون زرع بشر
مولود غير مخلوق
عندما عمده يوحنا المعمدان فى نهر الأردن جاء صوت من السماء يقول
 هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت
وهذه شهادة الأب للإبن

 +وقت المحاكمة يقول البشير مرقس 14: 61-64: "أما هو فكان ساكتاً ولم يجب بشيء. فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو.فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف. فحكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت".

أليس هذا غريبا؟ ماذا قال المسيح حتى يمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه ويكسر الوصية لاويين 10: 6، معرضاً نفسه للموت؟‍‍ وما هي التجاديف التي قالها المسيح حتى تجعل رئيس الكهنة في غير حاجة إلى شهود،‍‍ ويصدر الحكم فوراً بالموت؟

لقد قال: "أنا هو".
في لغتنا العربية الجميلة "أنا هو" لا تعني شيئاً يستوجب كل غضب رئيس الكهنة! لكن في اللغة الأصلية التي سمعها السامعون وقتها تعني اسم الجلالة الله "أنا هو الذي أنا هو" (خروج 3: 14).فحينما سأل رئيس الكهنة السيد المسيح: "أأنت ابن المبارك؟" قال له: "أنا الله". فحقَّ للرئيس ان يمزق ثيابه ويقول: سمعتم التجاديف! إنسان يقول عن نفسه إنه الله. إنه مستوجب الموت.

يوحنا 10: 33: "أجابه اليهود قائلين: لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً". ثم قلت لها: إن المعول عليه هو اللغة الأصلية وفهم السامعين لها؟ لقد فهم سامعو المسيح ما يعنيه بكلامه، فقد كان يعلن لهم أنه الله. 

يوحنا 19: 7: "أجابه اليهود (أجابوا بيلاطس الوالي): لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله". ثم صرخوا: "اصلبه! اصلبه!". فقال لهم بيلاطس: "خذوه أنتم واصلبوه لأني لست أجد فيه علة". فأجابه اليهود بالقول السابق، والذي فهموه من كلامه معهم.

لقد فهم اليهود معنى البنوة لله وهو أنها تمام المعادلة لله. يوحنا 5: 17، 18: "فأجابهم يسوع: أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال إن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله".يوحنا 8: 56-58: قال المسيح: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". فقال له اليهود: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟". قال يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.
هنا يعلن السيد المسيح ألوهيته، فكلمة "كائن" (دائم الوجود) هي "يهوه" اسم الجلالة "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي". وعرف اليهود المعنى، لذلك رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.


السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يتردد أبداً في أقواله. لم يؤجل سائلاً وجَّه إليه سؤالاً بحُجَّة أنه سيسأل من أرسله. ولم يقل أبداً "هكذا قال السيد الرب" لكنه كان يقول "سمعتم إنه قيل، أما أنا فأقول" وهذا القول في منتهى الخطورة إذا كان من شخص عادي، فهو يقول إنه يكمل شريعة موسى "أما أنا فأقول". فالمسموح له أن ينطق بهذا القول هو أعلى من موسى، أو هو الله نفسه. ولا يمكن لأحد أقل من مُعلِن شريعة موسى أن يقول هذا. فلا بد أن يكون قائل "أما أنا فأقول" هو الله نفسه الذي له حق توضيح قانونه حتى يستطيع الناس تطبيقه (مثل حق المشرع في وضع اللائحة التفسيرية لتشريعه). المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يعتذر أو يناقض نفسه، بل قال: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (مرقس 13: 31)



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 8

1 وَلَمَّا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ تَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. 
2 وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي». 
3 فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَهُ قَائِلاً: «أُرِيدُ فَاطْهُرْ». وَلِلْوَقْتِ طَهُرَ بَرَصُهُ. 
4 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرْ أَنْ لاَ تَقُولَ لأَحَدٍ. بَلِ اذْهَبْ أَرِ نَفْسَكَ لِلْكَاهِنِ وَقَدَّمِ الْقُرْبَانَ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ مُوسَى شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ». 
5 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَفْرَنَاحُومَ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِدُ مِئَةٍ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ 
6 وَيَقُولُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ غُلاَمِي مَطْرُوحٌ فِي الْبَيْتِ مَفْلُوجاً مُتَعَذِّباً جِدَّاً». 
7 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا آتِي وَأَشْفِيهِ». 
8 فَأَجَابَ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً أَنْ تَدْخُلَ تَحْتَ سَقْفِي لَكِنْ قُلْ كَلِمَةً فَقَطْ فَيَبْرَأَ غُلاَمِي. 
9 لأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ تَحْتَ سُلْطَانٍ. لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي. أَقُولُ لِهَذَا: اذْهَبْ فَيَذْهَبُ وَلِآخَرَ: ايتِ فَيَأْتِي وَلِعَبْدِيَ: افْعَلْ هَذَا فَيَفْعَلُ». 
10 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ تَعَجَّبَ وَقَالَ لِلَّذِينَ يَتْبَعُونَ: «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلاَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَاناً بِمِقْدَارِ هَذَا. 
11 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْحاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ 
12 وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ». 
13 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِقَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ: «اذْهَبْ وَكَمَا آمَنْتَ لِيَكُنْ لَكَ». فَبَرَأَ غُلاَمُهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ. 
14 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ بُطْرُسَ رَأَى حَمَاتَهُ مَطْرُوحَةً وَمَحْمُومَةً 
15 فَلَمَسَ يَدَهَا فَتَرَكَتْهَا الْحُمَّى فَقَامَتْ وَخَدَمَتْهُمْ. 
16 وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ مَجَانِينَ كَثِيرِينَ فَأَخْرَجَ الأَرْوَاحَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَجَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى شَفَاهُمْ 
17 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا». 
18 وَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ جُمُوعاً كَثِيرَةً حَوْلَهُ أَمَرَ بِالذَّهَابِ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ. 
19 فَتَقَدَّمَ كَاتِبٌ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي». 
20 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ». 
21 وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». 
22 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اتْبَعْنِي وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ». 
23 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ تَبِعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ. 
24 وَإِذَا اضْطِرَابٌ عَظِيمٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى غَطَّتِ الأَمْوَاجُ السَّفِينَةَ وَكَانَ هُوَ نَائِماً. 
25 فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!» 
26 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟» ثُمَّ قَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ فَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. 
27 فَتَعَجَّبَ النَّاسُ قَائِلِينَ: «أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ هَذَا! فَإِنَّ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ جَمِيعاً تُطِيعُهُ». 
28 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ إِلَى كُورَةِ الْجِرْجَسِيِّينَ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مَجْنُونَانِ خَارِجَانِ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ هَائِجَانِ جِدَّاً حَتَّى لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَجْتَازَ مِنْ تِلْكَ الطَّرِيقِ. 
29 وَإِذَا هُمَا قَدْ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: «مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ؟ أَجِئْتَ إِلَى هُنَا قَبْلَ الْوَقْتِ لِتُعَذِّبَنَا؟» 
30 وَكَانَ بَعِيداً مِنْهُمْ قَطِيعُ خَنَازِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ تَرْعَى. 
31 فَالشَّيَاطِينُ طَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تُخْرِجُنَا فَأْذَنْ لَنَا أَنْ نَذْهَبَ إِلَى قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ». 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ وَإِذَا قَطِيعُ الْخَنَازِيرِ كُلُّهُ قَدِ انْدَفَعَ مِنْ عَلَى الْجُرْفِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَمَاتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ. 
33 أَمَّا الرُّعَاةُ فَهَرَبُوا وَمَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَخْبَرُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَعَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَجْنُونَيْنِ. 
34 فَإِذَا كُلُّ الْمَدِينَةِ قَدْ خَرَجَتْ لِمُلاَقَاةِ يَسُوعَ. وَلَمَّا أَبْصَرُوهُ طَلَبُوا أَنْ يَنْصَرِفَ عَنْ تُخُومِهِمْ.

إنجيل متى إصحاح 9

1 فَدَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ وَاجْتَازَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 
2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 
6 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 
8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعُ تَعَجَّبُوا وَمَجَّدُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَعْطَى النَّاسَ سُلْطَاناً مِثْلَ هَذَا. 
9 وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً جَالِساً عِنْدَ مَكَانِ الْجِبَايَةِ اسْمُهُ مَتَّى. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «اتْبَعْنِي». فَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ. 
10 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي الْبَيْتِ إِذَا عَشَّارُونَ وَخُطَاةٌ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ جَاءُوا وَاتَّكَأُوا مَعَ يَسُوعَ وَتَلاَمِيذِهِ. 
11 فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ قَالُوا لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِمَاذَا يَأْكُلُ مُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَعَ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ؟» 
12 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. 
13 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». 
14 حِينَئِذٍ أَتَى إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلِينَ: «لِمَاذَا نَصُومُ نَحْنُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ كَثِيراً وَأَمَّا تَلاَمِيذُكَ فَلاَ يَصُومُونَ؟» 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ وَلَكِنْ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ حِينَ يُرْفَعُ الْعَرِيسُ عَنْهُمْ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَصُومُونَ. 
16 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَجْعَلُ رُقْعَةً مِنْ قِطْعَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ عَلَى ثَوْبٍ عَتِيقٍ لأَنَّ الْمِلْءَ يَأْخُذُ مِنَ الثَّوْبِ فَيَصِيرُ الْخَرْقُ أَرْدَأَ. 
17 وَلاَ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلَّا تَنْشَقَّ الزِّقَاقُ فَالْخَمْرُ تَنْصَبُّ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً». 
18 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا إِذَا رَئِيسٌ قَدْ جَاءَ فَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: «إِنَّ ابْنَتِي الآنَ مَاتَتْ لَكِنْ تَعَالَ وَضَعْ يَدَكَ عَلَيْهَا فَتَحْيَا». 
19 فَقَامَ يَسُوعُ وَتَبِعَهُ هُوَ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ. 
20 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ نَازِفَةُ دَمٍ مُنْذُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً قَدْ جَاءَتْ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ وَمَسَّتْ هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ 
21 لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ فِي نَفْسِهَا: «إِنْ مَسَسْتُ ثَوْبَهُ فَقَطْ شُفِيتُ». 
22 فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَأَبْصَرَهَا فَقَالَ: «ثِقِي يَا ابْنَةُ. إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ». فَشُفِيَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ. 
23 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّئِيسِ وَنَظَرَ الْمُزَمِّرِينَ وَالْجَمْعَ يَضِجُّونَ 
24 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «تَنَحَّوْا فَإِنَّ الصَّبِيَّةَ لَمْ تَمُتْ لَكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ». فَضَحِكُوا عَلَيْهِ. 
25 فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الْجَمْعُ دَخَلَ وَأَمْسَكَ بِيَدِهَا فَقَامَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ. 
26 فَخَرَجَ ذَلِكَ الْخَبَرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. 
27 وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ وَيَقُولاَنِ: «ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ». 
28 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الأَعْمَيَانِ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «أَتُؤْمِنَانِ أَنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟» قَالاَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ». 
29 حِينَئِذٍ لَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا قَائِلاً: «بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا». 
30 فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا. فَانْتَهَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «انْظُرَا لاَ يَعْلَمْ أَحَدٌ!» 
31 وَلَكِنَّهُمَا خَرَجَا وَأَشَاعَاهُ فِي تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. 
32 وَفِيمَا هُمَا خَارِجَانِ إِذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَخْرَسُ مَجْنُونٌ قَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ. 
33 فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الأَخْرَسُ فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَمْ يَظْهَرْ قَطُّ مِثْلُ هَذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ!» 
34 أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَقَالُوا: «بِرَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ». 
35 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ. 
36 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِذْ كَانُوا مُنْزَعِجِينَ وَمُنْطَرِحِينَ كَغَنَمٍ لاَ رَاعِيَ لَهَا. 
37 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «الْحَصَادُ كَثِيرٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْفَعَلَةَ قَلِيلُونَ. 
38 فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ».

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 14

14 فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ أَبْصَرَ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً فَتَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَشَفَى مَرْضَاهُمْ. 
15 وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «الْمَوْضِعُ خَلاَءٌ وَالْوَقْتُ قَدْ مَضَى. اصْرِفِ الْجُمُوعَ لِكَيْ يَمْضُوا إِلَى الْقُرَى وَيَبْتَاعُوا لَهُمْ طَعَاماً». 
16 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَمْضُوا. أَعْطُوهُمْ أَنْتُمْ لِيَأْكُلُوا». 
17 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا هَهُنَا إِلاَّ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ». 
18 فَقَالَ: «ائْتُونِي بِهَا إِلَى هُنَا». 
19 فَأَمَرَ الْجُمُوعَ أَنْ يَتَّكِئُوا عَلَى الْعُشْبِ ثُمَّ أَخَذَ الأَرْغِفَةَ لْخَمْسَةَ وَالسَّمَكَتَيْنِ وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى الأَرْغِفَةَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ وَالتَّلاَمِيذُ لِلْجُمُوعِ. 
20 فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا. ثُمَّ رَفَعُوا مَا فَضَلَ مِنَ الْكِسَرِ: اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مَمْلُوءةً. 
21 وَالآكِلُونَ كَانُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسَةِ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ مَا عَدَا النِّسَاءَ وَالأَوْلاَدَ.

إنجيليوحنا الإصحاح 9

1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ 
2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» 
3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. 
4 يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. 
5 مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». 
6 قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. 
8 فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟» 
9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». 
10 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟» 
11 أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». 
12 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ».


----------



## اسامة مسلم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> إنجيل متى الإصحاح 8
> 
> 1 وَلَمَّا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ تَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ.
> 2 وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي».
> ...



طيب الاجانب المسيحيين ما يسموه ابن الله ليش؟ :t9:


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب الاجانب المسيحيين ما يسموه ابن الله ليش؟ :t9:


 
بكل تأكيد الأخ أسامة لا يسأل ليعرف بل يظن أنه يعرف.
يا ريتك لا تستخف بأبديتك وتتأكد من معلوماتك قبل ما تكتب وتحط الصور الصبيانية في أسئلتك. الإنسان ال...... فقط يتكلم في مواضيع لا يفهما بكل بثقة. أما الإنسان المثقف والعاقل يتأكد من كل كلمة يسمعها قبل أن ينقلها كما أنه يتأكد من معلوماته قبل أن يتكلم عنها لكي لا يضع نفسه في موقف محرج.

مشاركة الأخت مونيكا ثرية بالمعلومات التي تؤكد الوهية المسيح وانت لم تعلق شيئا وكأنك لم تقرأها بالمرة وأتيت تتكلم عن الأجانب وانت لا تعرفهم.

عن أي أجانب تتكلم؟! جميع مسيحيي العالم بمختلف لغاتهم يسمون المسيح إبن الله. 


ما عليك سوى أن تذهب الى جوجول او يوتيو وتضع في محرك البحث "إبن الله" في الإنكليزية والفرنسية والإسبانيولية وستجد العديد من التراتيل لإبن الله في هذه اللغات التي اخترتها لك لأن الإلمام بها في بلادنا هو الأكثر شيوعا:
*Son of God *(انكليزي)
*Fils de Dieu *(فرنسي)
*Hiji de Dios *(اسبانيولي)
حتى أن إدعاءك أن امك روسية وتقول انهم لا يسمونه إبن الله هو إدعاء باطل:

إبن الله في الروسية = Сын Божий 

ولك سلام ونعمة الرب.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> :t16:
> 
> طيب وكيف امي كانت مسيحية من روسيا وقالت ان بلغتهم مافي شئ كان اسمه ابن الله ولو قلت ايش قالت بالروسي ما بتفهم لكن تم الترجمة غلط كان اسمه معجزة الله



*وهل تعتقد أن السيدة والدتك ممكن أن تكون مرجع نحكم على المسيحية من خلاله*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> :t16:
> 
> طيب وكيف امي كانت مسيحية من روسيا وقالت ان بلغتهم مافي شئ كان اسمه ابن الله ولو قلت ايش قالت بالروسي ما بتفهم لكن تم الترجمة غلط كان اسمه معجزة الله



يا لهوي
يعني كل البشرية دي ترجمت غلط 
و والدة سعادتك ترجمت صح؟
نظرية برده
ياريت تنزلنا كتاب بفكر السيدة الوالدة لربما الواحد يغير رأيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب الاجانب المسيحيين ما يسموه ابن الله ليش؟ :t9:



*يمكنك أن تسألهم, وممكن تسأل السيدة والدتك المسيحية المتأسلمه *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب الاجانب المسيحيين ما يسموه ابن الله ليش؟ :t9:



*
[font=&quot]أجانب ايه الى مش بيسموه ابن الله؟[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]طيب ماانا عايشة وسط اجانب مشوفتش الموضوع ده يعنى ؟[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]وبعدين حتى لو فرضنا الاجانب يعملوا الى هما عايزينه اى حد عايز يقول اى حاجة يقولها محدش هيمنعه [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]احنا بنقولك المسيح نفسه قال , تيجى تقول الاجانب ؟[/font]*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




nancy2 قال:


> *
> [font=&quot]أجانب ايه الى مش بيسموه ابن الله؟*





nancy2 قال:


> *[font=&quot]
> 
> [/font][font=&quot]طيب ماانا عايشة وسط اجانب مشوفتش الموضوع ده يعنى ؟[/font][font=&quot]
> 
> ...



*ممكن يعطينا العضو إنجيل هؤلاء الأجانب؟؟؟
أعتقد أننا بنحاور طفل لا يفقه أى شئ*[/FONT]


----------



## Rosetta (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو الدليل؟*




اسامة مسلم قال:


> طيب الاجانب المسيحيين ما يسموه ابن الله ليش؟ :t9:



*اتحداك ان تحضر الانجيل باللغة الانجليزية و لا تجد به لقب " المسيح ابن الله" اي son of God ! 
انت نفسك مش متأكد من إدعائك الزائف هذا.. و لو اردت المزيد من الايات باللغة الانجليزية و التي ذكر فيها لقب son of God فهناك الكثير ....
​* 
- "The first words of the good news of Jesus Christ, *the Son of God*" Mark 1:1

- "And so the Word became flesh and took a place among us for a time; and we saw his glory--such glory as is given to an only *son by his father*--saw it to be true and full of grace" John 1:14

- "And a voice came out of heaven, saying, This is my dearly loved *Son*, with whom I am well pleased" Matthew 3:17

-"The Father has love for *the Son* and has put all things into his hands" John 3:35

- "When this came to his ears, Jesus said, The end of this disease is not death, but the glory of God, so that *the Son of God *may have glory because of it" John 11:4

-"She said to him, Yes, Lord: my faith is that you are the Christ, *the Son of God*, who was to come into the world" John 11:27​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2011)

*كبداية، كلمة أو مصطلح "ابن الله" لا يعني الولادة الجسدية من الله -حاشا- ولا يعني أن الله له صاحبه كما يفهم بعض البسطاء..  ولكنه مصطلح لاهوتي، وها هو عرض عام له..


# المسيح إبن الله لحقيقتين:

* الأولى:  المسيح أصلاً هو كلمة الله المولود من الله منذ الأزل وقبل خلق العالمين.  وحيث أن كل مولود هو إبن لِمَنْ ولده، فيكون المسيح هو إبن الله.  لذلك كل من يؤمن أن المسيح كلمة الله فبالضرورة يؤمن أنه ابن الله.  أما حقيقة أن المسيح كلمة الله فترجع إلى أن أول صفة تؤكد ألوهية الله هو أنه الخالق.  وإذا لم يكن الله خالقاً ما استحق أن يكون إلهاً للكون!  لأن إله الكون بالضرورة هو خالقه.  والخلق لا يصدر إلا من قوة عاقلة والقوة العاقلة تخلق بالكلمة.  إذاً الله كخالق هو قوة عاقلة وله كلمة هو قدرته الخالقة الصانعة.  وكلمة الله قدرته الصانعة قائم في ذات الله ومولود منه منذ الأزل، وبه خلق الخلق وبع تعامل مع الأنبياء وبه بتجسده فدى العالم.  فإن كان المسيح حسب إعتقاد الكل أنه هو كلمة الله فيكون مولوداً من الله، ومن ثم هو ابن الله بالضرورة.

وهذه الحقيقة يؤكدها ويوضحها الانجيل المقدس "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله.  كل شيء به كان والكلمة صار جسداً.  الله لم يره أحد قط، الإبن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر" (إنجيل يوحنا 1:1-18).

* والحقيقة الثانية:  إنه لما جاء الوقت المناسب لخلاص العالم، نزل الكلمة من السماء وحلَّ في بطن العذراء مريم وولدته من غير أب بشري، فلذلك تُنْسَب بنوّته لله.  إذاً المسيح هو إبن الله الأزلي بالطبيعة والجوهر ككلمة الله.  وهو إبن الله المتجسد في الزمان من القديسة مريم.

ونستنتج من هذا أن ابن الله ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة كما يظن البعض.  الأمر الذي لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه.  لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً.  ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية.  أما تجسده من القديسة مريم وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم.  إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

وبنوة المسيح لله هذه إنما هي بنوة فريدة من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في الوجود.  لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "الإبن الوحيد الجنس" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله.  لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق.  وإن صار ادعاء بوجود مثل هذا الإنسان لصار المؤمنون يؤلِّهونه، ومن ثم يصيرون مشركون بالله.

وفي الاعتراف بالمسيح ابناً لله مجد وغنى عظيم.  فقد أعلن لنا الكتاب أن "من اعترف بيسوع المسيح هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله" (1يو15:4).  كما أعلن أيضاً "كل مَنْ ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً.  ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 23:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهذا يعني أن من يؤمن بابن الله فإنه ينال عطية أبوة الله.  ومن لا يؤمن بابن الله فسيخسر أبوة الله له وهي خسارة عظيمة.  لأنه فرق كبير بين إيماني بالله كخالق فقط وسيد كل الخليقة فلا أعدو بإيماني هذا أكثر من أن أكون أحد مخلوقاته مثل البحر والجبل والشجرة والبهيمة، وبين إيماني به كأب يمتعني بأبوته لي.

لأنه إن كان الله أبي فأنا إبنه.  وإن كنت إبناً لله فأنا أعظم وأغنى من كل أبناء رؤساء وملوك الأرض.  ولكن ليس غنى وعظمة أرضيين إنما غِنى ميراث أبدي لا يفنى ولا يتدنَّس ولا يضمحل محفوظٌ لي في السماء (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولي 4:1).*


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

يعقوب (اسرائيل) أيضا ابن الله البكر وعلى كذا ممكن نعتبره إله مثل المسيح :

ففي سفر الخروج نقرأ : 
22 فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ  الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.23 فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَطْلِقِ  ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي، فَأَبَيْتَ أَنْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا أَنَا أَقْتُلُ  ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ»..


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

*طيب مانا ابن الله يبقى انا اله؟؟؟
*


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2011)

> يعقوب (اسرائيل) أيضا ابن الله البكر وعلى كذا ممكن نعتبره إله مثل المسيح :


*هناك فرق بين بنوتنا نحن البشر لله (نعمة التبنى)*
*و بنوة الابن المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور... فهو من عند الاب خرج (الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر)*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2011)

> ماهو دليل ان المسيح ابن الله؟


 
*الأصحاح رقم  1*

*1 بدء انجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله* 2 
 كما هو مكتوب في الانبياء ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك* 3  صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة* 4  كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية و يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا* 5  و خرج اليه جميع كورة اليهودية و اهل اورشليم و اعتمدوا جميعهم منه في نهر الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم* 6  و كان يوحنا يلبس وبر الابل و منطقة من جلد على حقويه و ياكل جرادا و عسلا بريا* 7  و كان يكرز قائلا ياتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني و احل سيور حذائه* 8  انا عمدتكم بالماء و اما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس* 9  و في تلك الايام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل و اعتمد من يوحنا في الاردن* 10  و للوقت و هو صاعد من الماء راى السماوات قد انشقت و الروح مثل حمامة نازلا عليه* 11  و كان صوت من السماوات انت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت* 12  و للوقت اخرجه الروح الى البرية* 13  و كان هناك في البرية اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان و كان مع الوحوش و صارت الملائكة تخدمه* 14  و بعدما اسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع الى الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله* 15  و يقول قد كمل الزمان و اقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا و امنوا بالانجيل* 16  و فيما هو يمشي عند بحر الجليل ابصر سمعان و اندراوس اخاه يلقيان شبكة في البحر فانهما كانا صيادين* 17  فقال لهما يسوع هلم ورائي فاجعلكما تصيران صيادي الناس* 18  فللوقت تركا شباكهما و تبعاه* 19  ثم اجتاز من هناك قليلا فراى يعقوب بن زبدي و يوحنا اخاه و هما في السفينة يصلحان الشباك* 20  فدعاهما للوقت فتركا اباهما زبدي في السفينة مع الاجرى و ذهبا وراءه* 21  ثم دخلوا كفرناحوم و للوقت دخل المجمع في السبت و صار يعلم* 22  فبهتوا من تعليمه لانه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان و ليس كالكتبة* 23  و كان في مجمعهم رجل به روح نجس فصرخ* 24  قائلا اه ما لنا و لك يا يسوع الناصري اتيت لتهلكنا انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله* 25  فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس و اخرج منه* 26  فصرعه الروح النجس و صاح بصوت عظيم و خرج منه* 27  فتحيروا كلهم حتى سال بعضهم بعضا قائلين ما هذا ما هو هذا التعليم الجديد لانه بسلطان يامر حتى الارواح النجسة فتطيعه* 28  فخرج خبره للوقت في كل الكورة المحيطة بالجليل* 29  و لما خرجوا من المجمع جاءوا للوقت الى بيت سمعان و اندراوس مع يعقوب و يوحنا* 30  و كانت حماة سمعان مضطجعة محمومة فللوقت اخبروه عنها* 31  فتقدم و اقامها ماسكا بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالا و صارت تخدمهم* 32  و لما صار المساء اذ غربت الشمس قدموا اليه جميع السقماء و المجانين* 33  و كانت المدينة كلها مجتمعة على الباب* 34  فشفى كثيرين كانوا مرضى بامراض مختلفة و اخرج شياطين كثيرة و لم يدع الشياطين يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه* 35  و في الصبح باكرا جدا قام و خرج و مضى الى موضع خلاء و كان يصلي هناك* 36  فتبعه سمعان و الذين معه* 37  و لما وجدوه قالوا له ان الجميع يطلبونك* 38  فقال لهم لنذهب الى القرى المجاورة لاكرز هناك ايضا لاني لهذا خرجت* 39  فكان يكرز في مجامعهم في كل الجليل و يخرج الشياطين* 40  فاتى اليه ابرص يطلب اليه جاثيا و قائلا له ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني* 41  فتحنن يسوع و مد يده و لمسه و قال له اريد فاطهر* 42  فللوقت و هو يتكلم ذهب عنه البرص و طهر* 43  فانتهره و ارسله للوقت* 44  و قال له انظر لا تقل لاحد شيئا بل اذهب ار نفسك للكاهن و قدم عن تطهيرك ما امر به موسى شهادة لهم* 45  و اما هو فخرج و ابتدا ينادي كثيرا و يذيع الخبر حتى لم يعد يقدر ان يدخل مدينة ظاهرا بل كان خارجا في مواضع خالية و كانوا ياتون اليه من كل ناحية**


----------

